# Patent: A New Canon EF 14mm 2.8L Optical Formula



## canonnews (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-for-a-14mm-28l">Canon News</a> has uncovered a new patent application (Japan Patent Application 2018-054988) for an EF 14mm 2.8L optical formula.</p>
<p>An update to this lens is probably overdue, especially with all of the other 14mm options out there now.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 6, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application for a Canon 14mm 2.8L*

A bit late to the party. It's going to have to have very low distortion and near zero coma to be competitive. We won't talk about $$$$$.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 6, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application for a Canon 14mm 2.8L*



KeithBreazeal said:


> A bit late to the party. It's going to have to have very low distortion and near zero coma to be competitive. We won't talk about $$$$$.



If it is as good as the Sigma 14mm 1.8, but smaller and with better AF, I'll pay up. I'd rather get Canon quality and service later than settle for something released early to the party. Better ergonomics are also worth the wait.


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 6, 2018)

Any chance you'll be able to put a filter in front? May not be possible...


----------



## amorse (Apr 6, 2018)

Super late to the party. There is a pretty big price disparity between the current Canon and its competitors. I typically choose Canon lenses over third parties, but in this instance I would struggle to make that choice at the current price point. 

I mean based on what else is available I expect that this lens would have to have absolutely stellar optics, fast and accurate autofocus, and come down in price. I doubt this will be the fastest, lightest or cheapest 14mm on the market, so I guess this lens will need to rest on brand recognition, optical quality and great autofocus.


----------



## wldbil (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm really happy with my Rokinon 14mm 2.4 manual lens and am no longer interested in a Canon 14mm to replace it. I have the Canon 24mm 1.4 ii for landscapes that I like a lot. The seagull stars are horrible for night shots though with the coma of the Canon. Canon would charge a lot of money to compete with the Rokinon.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 7, 2018)

Too late?

Man, people seem to forget that the Canon 14 L was the best there was and a lens you had to get if you didn’t want distortion. Times change and now there are some great options, but it’s still a superb lens.

And I have no doubt a new version will be epic


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 7, 2018)

Whiners have given up attacking Canon's quality, so now they're attacking Canon's release schedule.


----------



## KirkD (Apr 8, 2018)

I expect that Canon is aware of the Sigma 14mm f1.8, and its price. That could be a good thing, as it will provide incentive to at least match the optical quality, and at a price that will be more competitive than if the Sigma did not already have a good market share. I also expect that the Canon lens will be better built, and that will be the reason it will cost more, but still be competitive. I've been looking at the Sigma 14, but now that I see this patent, I'm going to hold off to see what this new Canon 14 will be like and cost.


----------



## AuroraChaserDoug (Apr 8, 2018)

AF speed is last on my list for a UWA lens, right next to bokeh  Astigmatism or coma, distortion and aperture for night photography or landscapes is essential for me, which is why I didn't even consider the Canon 14mm 2.8L.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 8, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Too late?
> 
> Man, people seem to forget that the Canon 14 L was the best there was and a lens you had to get if you didn’t want distortion. Times change and now there are some great options, but it’s still a superb lens.
> 
> And I have no doubt a new version will be epic



I agree here...
I rent and look-over all the 14/15s...but the straight lines of 14L II and the very small size makes me keep it..
it does have some chromatics and coma...
THAT is what to fix.... do that and KEEP the small size..and I am in for the new one..
then it will start over at $2500 again I suppose..

I do use the Tamron 15-30 and it is useful........ I.S. makes it very unique
but if I want straight lines .... or my back is complaining
....I take the small 14L II


----------



## melgross (Apr 8, 2018)

The new Sigma seems to be somewhat of a speciality lens, even among 14mm lenses. I would think that Canon has its sights on a more rounded design. Going for 2.8 rather than 1.8 has a number of advantages as far as optics, size, weight, and possibly even as far as price is concerned. I don’t expect an “L” lens to ever compete on price, and I don’t want it to if it means a compromise somewhere.

If you’re an amateur, price means a lot, but if you’re a real working Pro, it means less.


----------

